# Can a doctor NOT accept Medicare as an insurance?



## debodun (Jan 18, 2020)

It was my belief that ALL medical doctors had to accept Medicare. I was looking for an ophthalmologist and clicked on his web page for accepted insurance. He only takes Aetna insured patients.


----------



## RubyK (Jan 18, 2020)

In Minnesota Drs. and Dentists can refuse to take patients with Medicare or Medicade.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 18, 2020)

Doctors are not obligated to treat any patient and this includes those on medicare and medicaid.  The exception to that is when it is a life threatening emergency.  At that point the EMTALA law comes into effect.  
--------- 
*What is EMTALA?*
The Emergency Medical Treatment and Labor Act, EMTALA, is known as the "anti-dumping" statute for its ban on patient dumping. Congress passed EMTALA in 1986 in response to a number of widely reported horror stories about emergency rooms turning away seriously ill or injured patients who had no insurance and no money to pay for treatment.
Prior to EMTALA, there was no requirement that hospitals treat everyone who came to the emergency room and, in many states, hospitals were not held responsible for damages caused by their refusal to treat patients. A hospital could choose not to treat a patient who lacked insurance or enough money to pay for the required medical treatment. In some cases, patients died or suffered serious injuries because of a transfer or delay in treatment.


----------



## JustBonee (Jan 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> It was my belief that ALL medical doctors had to accept Medicare. I was looking for an ophthamologist and clicked on his web page for accepted insurance. He onky takes Aetna insured patients.



Not true in Texas.  ..  That is why I have a Medicare Advantage Plan.


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2020)

Bonnie said:


> Not true in Texas.  ..  That is why I have a Medicare Advantage Plan.


I've never had a doctor refuse to take me.  Some might be old fashioned and not take any insurance, but the specialists and tier one docs always do.  You choose your own doc and see them every time, mostly specialists, which is why we have a good medicare supplement.  Good for everyone to be happy with their doctors, huh.


----------



## gennie (Jan 18, 2020)

When I'm making an appointment for a new doctor, my first question is always, "Does your office accept new Medicare patients?  I know that some don't accept or have a maximum number they see.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 18, 2020)

Doctors can decide what insurance plans they want to accept.  This includes new patients, insurance plans and private self pay patients. Its best to ask to speak with the doctors practice administrator before trying to make an appointment with a new doctor.  When my PCP wants to refer me to a specialist, I call his office and make sure he is in my network, I have a Medicare PPO Advantage Plan that has a ton of providers to choose from. I make sure I have all the info I need before seeing the doctor.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 19, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Doctors can decide what insurance plans they want to accept.  This includes new patients, insurance plans and private self pay patients. Its best to ask to speak with the doctors practice administrator before trying to make an appointment with a new doctor.  When my PCP wants to refer me to a specialist, I call his office and make sure he is in my network, I have a Medicare PPO Advantage Plan that has a ton of providers to choose from. I make sure I have all the info I need before seeing the doctor.  Better safe than sorry.


Ditto......


----------



## Jim W. (Jan 19, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Doctors are not obligated to treat any patient and this includes those on medicare and medicaid.  The exception to that is when it is a life threatening emergency.  At that point the EMTALA law comes into effect.
> ---------
> *What is EMTALA?*
> The Emergency Medical Treatment and Labor Act, EMTALA, is known as the "anti-dumping" statute for its ban on patient dumping. Congress passed EMTALA in 1986 in response to a number of widely reported horror stories about emergency rooms turning away seriously ill or injured patients who had no insurance and no money to pay for treatment.
> *Prior to EMTALA, there was no requirement that hospitals treat everyone who came to the emergency room and, in many states, hospitals were not held responsible for damages caused by their refusal to treat patients. A hospital could choose not to treat a patient who lacked insurance or enough money to pay for the required medical treatment. In some cases, patients died or suffered serious injuries because of a transfer or delay in treatment.*



It's a beautiful world we live in
A sweet romantic place
Beautiful people everywhere
The way they show they care
Makes me want to say

It's a beautiful world, For you
It's a beautiful world, For you
It's a beautiful world, For you
It's a beautiful world, Not me 

- Devo


----------



## Liberty (Jan 20, 2020)

When we owned a medical equipment business in the 80's-90's, there was a big glass goblet of 
bullets in one of the  large trauma hospitals in the city...they took any patients under an emergency basis and always seemed to have the best chest cutters on duty.  The staff used to guess the number of bullets in the goblet every year...they had a nice pool of money for the winner.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 20, 2020)

Yes!   We had one of the larger clinics in my area who decided not to accept Medicare, patients were so upset.   As far as Medicaid, major problem.   What they would do is accept one a month.  Glad I am now retired, terrible trying to assist the patients.    Most feel the doctor or medical staff are doing this, when it’s the folks at the top making these decisions.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 20, 2020)

debodun said:


> It was my belief that ALL medical doctors had to accept Medicare. I was looking for an ophthalmologist and clicked on his web page for accepted insurance. He only takes Aetna insured patients.



Nothing forces doctors or other providers to accept Medicare.  They are free to refuse to accept it if they wish.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 23, 2020)

debodun said:


> It was my belief that ALL medical doctors had to accept Medicare. I was looking for an ophthalmologist and clicked on his web page for accepted insurance. He only takes Aetna insured patients.


Unfortunately, medical docs does not have to accept Medicare.


----------



## ClassicRockr (Jan 25, 2020)

All is true and those doctor that "do" and those that "don't" show this on their website...…….or are suppose to. Also, a doctor can stop taking new patients at any time.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 25, 2020)

Same with pharmacists.  My daughter is one and you would not believe the fake scripts people try to pass as legit.  She has been doing this for over 25 years and has seen and heard every excuse there is for fake scripts.  She can refuse to fill a script that she thinks is not legit.  By now she knows the handwriting of most of her doctors. She also knows how they prescribe certain meds.  She is quick to call the doctor to be sure he is prescribing a controlled med when in the past he has not.  Its easier and faster now due to the electronic age.  They can communicate without picking up the phone.


----------



## debodun (Jan 25, 2020)

My doctors call in or electronically submit scrips to the pharmacy. I haven't had a handwritten scrip in years.


----------

